# New meets old



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Got in some old spoon plugs to refurbish. Did them in a couple of house schemes, but really wanted to keep an old school look, so I did the eyes on top and bottom just like the originals. First time doing spoon plugs with the new clear coat system. Took a little creativity to get them on a turner cleanly. Right ones are in Ohio's own Team Reel Naughty's "Reel Nasty" scheme adapted over for the body style.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are beautiful paint schemes, DT. Keep 'em coming.

Have you ever fished spoon plugs?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

vc1111 said:


> Those are beautiful paint schemes, DT. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> Have you ever fished spoon plugs?


 Only a couple of times. I only have a couple smaller ones in my box that I've trolled for walleye unsuccessfully. I know they're DEADLY for muskie over here on the Detroit River though. A few locals and a bunch of Illinois guys troll the bigger ones in the summer on the shipping channel ledges and just tear them up! Nice muskie in the 30-40# range.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> Only a couple of times. I only have a couple smaller ones in my box that I've trolled for walleye unsuccessfully. I know they're DEADLY for muskie over here on the Detroit River though. A few locals and a bunch of Illinois guys troll the bigger ones in the summer on the shipping channel ledges and just tear them up! Nice muskie in the 30-40# range.


Same here, although I once owned a few of the larger sizes but had no confidence in them at the time. I heard they came with a book on "Spoon Plugging." I came across mine at a garage sale and later sold them.

I also heard of a few guys doing well with them for muskies.

You certainly honored the ones you repainted. How did you clear them? I've considered working with metal for building baits, but the clear coat seems to be a problem with metal.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

vc1111 said:


> Same here, although I once owned a few of the larger sizes but had no confidence in them at the time. I heard they came with a book on "Spoon Plugging." I came across mine at a garage sale and later sold them.
> 
> I also heard of a few guys doing well with them for muskies.
> 
> You certainly honored the ones you repainted. How did you clear them? I've considered working with metal for building baits, but the clear coat seems to be a problem with metal.


 I brushed on my same Acryl-epoxy clear and turned them. The only real issue I had with metal lures early on with this system was the clear pulling away from edges. Solved that by taking extra, extra, time brushing over the edges in every direction possible to wet out every microscopic pore, then give it one last pass after I've cleared everything else.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Downriver,
I too have some old spoon plugs, one in chrome/stainless steel and one with ylw/org/gold glitter. I have never caught anything on them. Yours are however beautiful. Hope you do well with them. Good luck!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Those are beautiful paint schemes...flat out gorgeous!!!

How long were the Muskie spoon plugs?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TClark said:


> Those are beautiful paint schemes...flat out gorgeous!!!
> 
> How long were the Muskie spoon plugs?


I believe they are about 4 1/2 inches and weigh about 1.5-2.0 oz. I was looking in the "ABC's of Spoonplugging" booklet but it doesn't say.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks TClark. The ones in the pic are a medium size. About 3" or so. I did a couple bigger ones about 4.5" and a smaller version about 2.5" .


----------

